# Al Jazeera encourages Americans to lay down their weapons



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was watching some videos to see the latest in fashionable anti-2A arguments and I came across this one. A she-man from Harvard and the man responsible for the Australian gun ban and subsequent confiscation "Buy Back happy fun candy day" bloviate about how out of step the US is with the rest of the world (You know, like Pakistan, Syria, Mexico etc.). Then I noticed the little, unmistakable AJ bug in the corner. Now why would Al Jazeera want to encourage Americans to simply turn in their guns? They keep referring to the "Gun culture" we embrace.

I don't understand how my firearms, which are safely locked away or otherwise secured create a problem for anyone. The 2nd amendment is only about defending my country and keeping the Government in check.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Molon Labe


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

No gun culture in Middle East. None what-so-ever.

Go back to Peshawar Al Jazeera.

Children hand loading the 7.62x39 around 4 minute mark with hammers is something really special.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Molon Labe


Hey. I'm in Sparty Country
https://www.google.com/search?q=spa...fzs_3KAhUDmR4KHQUrAvkQsAQIHA&biw=1045&bih=232


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

2A and living in a free state allows me to draw the line somewhere collector, enthusiast, and nut and it's no-one's business but my own!


Come and take them!


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Al-Jazeera is hilariously slanted. I flipped on Al-Jazerra for the first time when we started getting it on local cable. No joke, it was a 15 minute special about the environmental disaster of American Oil drilling and fracking. Encouraging Americans to take action and heavily regulate domestic oil production.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Harvard? man! the shine has really came off their reputation....and Aljazeera? Pfft! is in no position to be telling me or even suggesting to me what I should or should not own.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

... from my cold, dead hands.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

They can have my guns when the barrels are melted down and I'm dead, wait , I just remembered, I lost them in a boating accident when duck hunting, I don't mean to sound racist, but these people that try to tell us how we govern our Republic, (Muslims) are a bunch of Hippocrates.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Australia has taught me a lot about gun control. It can go suck a rock. Australia is in deep $hit.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Somewhere is a liberal, nodding his head, and making plans to sell/turn in his gun(s).


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I was watching some videos to see the latest in fashionable anti-2A arguments and I came across this one. A she-man from Harvard and the man responsible for the Australian gun ban and subsequent confiscation "Buy Back happy fun candy day" bloviate about how out of step the US is with the rest of the world (You know, like Pakistan, Syria, Mexico etc.). Then I noticed the little, unmistakable AJ bug in the corner. Now why would Al Jazeera want to encourage Americans to simply turn in their guns? They keep referring to the "Gun culture" we embrace.
> 
> I don't understand how my firearms, which are safely locked away or otherwise secured create a problem for anyone. The 2nd amendment is only about defending my country and keeping the Government in check.


Ya know what, I'll give them the "gun culture" thing. Sure, us freedom loving, constitutional following Americans embrace the "gun culture". Now how about the hypocrites that tell me I have to embrace everyone else's culture STFU and embrace mine. Or better yet, they can just STFU and allow me to embrace my "gun culture" without having to fight for it all the time.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

How can dog shit tell us anything?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Ya know what, I'll give them the "gun culture" thing. Sure, us freedom loving, constitutional following Americans embrace the "gun culture". Now how about the hypocrites that tell me I have to embrace everyone else's culture STFU and embrace mine. Or better yet, they can just STFU and allow me to embrace my "gun culture" without having to fight for it all the time.


As I recall, You just bought an evil colored machine gun with scary features, didn't you? All they ask is that you turn it in and walk away. Once you have done that, you need only submit to the global kalifait, say the Shahada from your heart and declare Allah the only true God. There, there now. Wasn't that simple? They have shared the "beauty" of the Prophet with you and you will be happy in the law of the Sharia.

I think I would sooner die a thousand deaths.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The path to gun control is well underway and documented ........ but that path through my house will not be one I recommend for the faint of heart.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> As I recall, You just bought an evil colored machine gun with scary features, didn't you? All they ask is that you turn it in and walk away. Once you have done that, you need only submit to the global kalifait, say the Shahada from your heart and declare Allah the only true God. There, there now. Wasn't that simple? They have shared the "beauty" of the Prophet with you and you will be happy in the law of the Sharia.
> 
> I think I would sooner die a thousand deaths.


You will die a thousands deaths infedel!

I did buy one of those scary black pea shooters buy the weirdest thing happened on the way home. I won't bore you with the details but it involved a lake and a boat.

Since I have no more weapon to give (just ammo) I'd like to offer them my services as a barber. I give one hell of a shave with my straight razor. I get so close its the last shave they'll ever need, guaranteed!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maybe it's time to play cowboys and terrorists


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Best way I can think of to eliminate terrorists with the least cost is to drop off an unknown number of ******** in Jihad country and pay them bounty on each scalp. Pick up or resupply at the end of the month. That's what I call putting the second amendment to work.


----------

